# strip in aereo



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

mi collego di grande fretta solo per postare questo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUOc2zYB9Uk


omg! cosa succede nella cabina del pilota!! air ... ma il pilota automatico è sicuro??


----------



## MariLea (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mi collego di grande fretta solo per postare questo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUOc2zYB9Uk
> 
> ...


AZZ!


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> AZZ!


Mò capisco Air...porcolo c'è diventato per forza!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













E come fa uno a pensare a ragazze "tranquille" , "acqua e sapone" quando ti mettono in testa (è proprio il caso di dirlo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   certe cose?


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mò capisco Air...porcolo c'è diventato per forza!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La tua è tutta invidia!!!!!


----------



## Old Buscopann (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> mi collego di grande fretta solo per postare questo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUOc2zYB9Uk
> 
> ...


Io c'ho il terrore di volare..Vojo una hostess così...me la farebbe passare  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Buscopann


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io c'ho il terrore di volare..Vojo una hostess così...me la farebbe passare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me viene in mente invece un passo di emmanuelle ... chi se lo ricorda ?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> a me viene in mente invece un passo di emmanuelle ... chi se lo ricorda ?









































Ops certo "erotismo" mi fa quest'effetto


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

*oooohhhhhhhhh*



SarahM. ha detto:


> a me viene in mente invece un passo di emmanuelle ... chi se lo ricorda ?



complimenti!!

...me lo ricordo io...

(e da allora è il mio desiderio ossessivo!)


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ops certo "erotismo" mi fa quest'effetto


a me emmanuelle ispira molto, invece ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> complimenti!!
> 
> ...me lo ricordo io...
> 
> (e da allora è il mio desiderio ossessivo!)


 
uguale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> a me emmanuelle ispira molto, invece ...


Preferisco la mia fantasia...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> a me emmanuelle ispira molto, invece ...


Ma quale Emanuelle?

La prima, la seconda...emanuelle bianca e nera.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aspe che controollo nella collezione....


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quale Emanuelle?
> 
> La prima, la seconda...emanuelle bianca e nera....
> 
> ...


sei tremendo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps. cmq era la prima ...


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> uguale


mannaggia...mi ha rovinato quella letteratura...specialmente a quell'età...

me ne ricordo anche un'altro che mi sconvolse proprio, allora...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mannaggia...mi ha rovinato quella letteratura...specialmente a quell'età...
> 
> me ne ricordo anche un'altro che mi sconvolse proprio, allora...


Histoire d'O !??!?


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> mannaggia...mi ha rovinato quella letteratura...specialmente a quell'età...
> 
> me ne ricordo anche un'altro che mi sconvolse proprio, allora...


histoire d'o? il delta di venere? 

 ... non credo che rovinino, fanno parte della formazione del tipico adolescente... a me sconvolse un poco charlesbukowski ...

ma meglio questi titoli - comunque erotici e non pornografici - di giornalacci tipici!


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Histoire d'O !??!?


non mi ricordo assolutamente il titolo..la storia me la ricordo ancora...la racconto??


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> histoire d'o? il delta di venere?
> 
> ... non credo che rovinino, fanno parte della formazione del tipico adolescente... a me sconvolse un poco charlesbukowski ...
> 
> ma meglio questi titoli - comunque erotici e non pornografici - di giornalacci tipici!


certo!

(ma cmq, non mi facevo mancare nulla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> non mi ricordo assolutamente il titolo..la storia me la ricordo ancora...la racconto??


C'era una storia?


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

*Dunque*

Pare che quei due video siano una bufala: da non dimenticare che, l'equipaggio sa a cosa va in contro se dovessero succedere queste cose, se venisse messo online il tutto e se gli organi competenti dovessero visionare i filmati...non credo ci sia gente che voglia perdere il posto di lavoro.
Per il resto, non posso sbilanciarmi sulla realtà.
Air


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

comunque, per ritornare al sex in aereo, io non l'ho mai fatto ... ma mi piacerebbe un casino. chi lo ha fatto? e - soprattutto - come si fa? mi sembra difficile come situazione ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Pare che quei due video siano una bufala: da non dimenticare che, l'equipaggio sa a cosa va in contro se dovessero succedere queste cose, se venisse messo online il tutto e se gli organi competenti dovessero visionare i filmati...non credo ci sia gente che voglia perdere il posto di lavoro.
> Per il resto, non posso sbilanciarmi sulla realtà.
> Air


infatti la compagnia aerea è già fallita da mesi!! si tratta della AOM ...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> histoire d'o? il delta di venere?
> 
> ... non credo che rovinino, fanno parte della formazione del tipico adolescente... a me sconvolse un poco charlesbukowski ...
> 
> ma meglio questi titoli - comunque erotici e non pornografici - di giornalacci tipici!


 
Non mi dire Sarah, Anais Nin pure tu? E Bukowski sconvolse pure me...

Ma siamo gemelle noi due????

























bacino...


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non mi dire Sarah, Anais Nin pure tu? E Bukowski sconvolse pure me...
> 
> Ma siamo gemelle noi due????
> 
> ...


si sente eh ... che abbiamo letto le stesse cose e ascoltato la stessa musica ... qua la amno sorella ...


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> comunque, per ritornare al sex in aereo, io non l'ho mai fatto ... ma mi piacerebbe un casino. chi lo ha fatto? e - soprattutto - come si fa? mi sembra difficile come situazione ...


E' un casino...tanto vale farlo nel corridoio tra i sedili!!!


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' un casino...tanto vale farlo nel corridoio tra i sedili!!!


air ... ci puoi illuminare?


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> comunque, per ritornare al sex in aereo, io non l'ho mai fatto ... ma mi piacerebbe un casino. chi lo ha fatto? e - soprattutto - come si fa? mi sembra difficile come situazione ...


 
...un giorno di questi, vieni all'aeroporto di Milano Malpensa: t'imbarchi e... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air, comandante della Porcolo Airlines
P.S. Nei bagni, non è difficile...certo, sono angusti, un po' strettini ma...


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

Sto leggendo cose "porcole" qui stasera....


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> comunque, per ritornare al sex in aereo, io non l'ho mai fatto ... ma mi piacerebbe un casino. chi lo ha fatto? e - soprattutto - come si fa? mi sembra difficile come situazione ...


forse in business class? (non ci sono mai stato, ma immagino...)

si potrebbe Air???


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...un giorno di questi, vieni all'aeroporto di Milano Malpensa: t'imbarchi e...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























  p  orcellino!! 
nei bagni vabbene, ma non c'è il rischio di essee colti sul fatto?


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...un giorno di questi, vieni all'aeroporto di Milano Malpensa: t'imbarchi e...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un pò strettini?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tanto farlo come Manera a zelig...quando fa l'amore alla polacca... stretta di mano e ...Mh!


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...un giorno di questi, vieni all'aeroporto di Milano Malpensa: t'imbarchi e...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...e l'hostess non viene a bussare??


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un pò strettini?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> si sente eh ... che abbiamo letto le stesse cose e ascoltato la stessa musica ... qua la amno sorella ...


Sì sì sì... c'è un filo che lega musica film libri... Ho adorato Anais Nin, sottolineavo le frasi dei suoi diari da adolescente... Mai letta L. Extebarria?


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e l'hostess non viene a bussare??


infatti infatti ... e poi ho letto che si può essere multati


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> infatti infatti ... *e poi ho letto che si può essere multati*



ah si?
allora stai facendo una ricerca approfondita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  brava, dopo passa le notizie.


----------



## Old Giusy (4 Febbraio 2008)

Beh Porcoli.... vado a nanna!

Sognerò.... beh.... un bel viaggio!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Baci!


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sì sì sì... c'è un filo che lega musica film libri... Ho adorato Anais Nin, sottolineavo le frasi dei suoi diari da adolescente... Mai letta L. Extebarria?


no. chi è?


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ah si?
> allora stai facendo una ricerca approfondita...
> 
> 
> ...


molto approfondita. sono una persona seria nei suoi impegni


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> no. chi è?


Scrittrice spagnola, leggila. Sono sicura che ti piacerà...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh Porcoli.... vado a nanna!
> 
> Sognerò.... beh.... un bel viaggio!
> 
> ...


Notte Giusy, bei sogni eh mi raccomando...


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scrittrice spagnola, leggila. Sono sicura che ti piacerà...


è questa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucía_Etxebarría? 

ha scritto pure la storia di kurt e di quella stronza di courtney ...


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> p  orcellino!!
> nei bagni vabbene, ma non c'è il rischio di essee colti sul fatto?


Porcellino? Chi, io? No, no...
...bè, già entare in bagno in due, non è semplice (ma neanche difficile)...sulla durata...scusa il termine, ma meglio una sveltina.
Air


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Porcellino? Chi, io? No, no...
> ...bè, già entare in bagno in due, non è semplice (ma neanche difficile)...sulla durata...scusa il termine, ma meglio una sveltina.
> Air


insomma, sei possibilista ... proverò ... ma non mi sento così disinvolta, sai?


----------



## Old Airforever (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> insomma, sei possibilista ... proverò ... ma non mi sento così disinvolta, sai?


...t'attendo...quando vuoi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Air


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> è questa http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucía_Etxebarría?
> 
> ha scritto pure la storia di kurt e di quella stronza di courtney ...


Esattamente... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Kurt... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPQR-OsH0RQ


----------



## Iago (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> insomma, sei possibilista ... proverò ... ma non mi sento così disinvolta, sai?


no...nel micro bagno, no

...volo lungo, luci quasi spente, fianco e copertina...

che ne dici Air? ...vengono a chiamare il comandante in questi casi??


----------



## Fedifrago (4 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh Porcoli.... vado a nanna!
> 
> Sognerò.... beh.... un bel viaggio!
> 
> ...


Niente voli...pindarici eh giusy!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Notte tesò!


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Esattamente... Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh Kurt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il mio tesoro. ho sognato il suo suicidio il giorno prima che avvenisse ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...t'attendo...quando vuoi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
mi spiace air ... ma proverò col mio amatissimo jeremy ...


----------



## MK (4 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> il mio tesoro. ho sognato il suo suicidio il giorno prima che avvenisse ...


Aiutoooooooo.... io mi ricordo il loro video su MTV, ancora non li conosceva nessuno, e ho pensato... ha talento il ragazzo...

peccato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














buonanotte Sarah, un bacio

MK&Alex


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Beh Porcoli.... vado a nanna!
> 
> Sognerò.... beh.... un bel viaggio!
> 
> ...


notte tesoro! sogni d'oro, eh


----------



## Old SarahM. (4 Febbraio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Aiutoooooooo.... io mi ricordo il loro video su MTV, ancora non li conosceva nessuno, e ho pensato... ha talento il ragazzo...
> 
> peccato...
> 
> ...


 
'notte cari, vado anche io ... smack


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

*A grande richiesta...*

...mi vengono richieste maggiori info riguardo il sesso ad oltre 10mila metri di quota.
Air


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi vengono richieste maggiori info riguardo il sesso ad oltre 10mila metri di quota.
> Air


 
dai ... honey, siamo tutt'orecchi


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...mi vengono richieste maggiori info riguardo il sesso ad oltre 10mila metri di quota.
> Air


ma ti fai pagare? per le informazioni intendo....


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ma ti fai pagare? per le informazioni intendo....


Si, alex, in natura (dalle sole fanciulle). Quindi: fanciulle, avanti con (tante) domande!
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

*Allora:*

l'interno dell'aereo è presurizzato: questo vuol dire, in termini poco tecnici che si cerca di stabilire all'interno la stessa atmosfera esterna, intesa come ossigenazione. Le dicerie che in alta quota il pisellino rende maggiormente...sono solo dicerie.
La cosa che eccita maggiormente è l'insolito luogo ove "appartarsi", come può esserlo un ascensore o...qualsiasi posto insolito che, psicologicamente eccita, anche solo per la paura d'esser scopati da qualcuno.
Fine prima lezione.
Air


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> l'interno dell'aereo è presurizzato: questo vuol dire, in termini poco tecnici che si cerca di stabilire all'interno la stessa atmosfera esterna, intesa come ossigenazione. Le dicerie che in alta quota il pisellino rende maggiormente...sono solo dicerie.
> La cosa che eccita maggiormente è l'insolito luogo ove "appartarsi", come può esserlo un ascensore o...qualsiasi posto insolito che, psicologicamente eccita, anche solo per la paura d'esser scopati da qualcuno.
> Fine prima lezione.
> Air


scoperti, porcolo!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> scoperti, porcolo!


C'ha sempre un pensiero fisso....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> scoperti, porcolo!


eh già, perchè non lo ha scritto apposta......i messaggi subliminali air devono essere subliminali sul serio.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

la mia prima domanda è:

è vero che si può essere multati se colti sul fatto?


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> eh già, perchè non lo ha scritto apposta......i messaggi subliminali air devono essere subliminali sul serio.....


lei dice?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

ragazzi voi non lo sapete, ma nemmeno 5 minuti fa ho saputo che le informazioni di air mi potrebbero essermi molto utili a breve.....
air se ti presento un'amica e ti paga lei, posso fare anche io una domanda?:
ma con una crisi di panico in alta quota, ci si riesce?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> lei dice?


scommetti?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Mai salita su un aereo....
Ho troppa paura....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> scommetti?


 
intanto si è dileguato ... altra strategia di seduzione??

p.s. dove ve ne andate in aereo a san valentino?


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mai salita su un aereo....
> Ho troppa paura....


non ci credo


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> non ci credo


E' tutto vero....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mai salita su un aereo....
> Ho troppa paura....


2 long island e passa la paura (almeno lo spero, visto che io farò così)


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> 2 long island e passa la paura (almeno lo spero, visto che io farò così)


Eh ma se ti stoni, non ti godi nulla!!!!

E' una paura che supererò, visto che vivo ogni cosa come una sfida!


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> intanto si è dileguato ... altra strategia di seduzione??
> 
> p.s. dove ve ne andate in aereo a san valentino?


non lo so sarah...pare sia una sorpresa...e che sorpresa: la crisi d'ansia mi è già venuta adesso......mai avuto occasione di volare... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















PS: e non è per festeggiare S. valentino....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh ma se ti stoni, non ti godi nulla!!!!
> 
> E' una paura che supererò, visto che vivo ogni cosa come una sfida!


ma infatti scherzavo....non so se avrò paura, certo non avendo mai volato non posso sapere e una certa ansia me la sta provocando....nel dubbio un pochettino d'alcol per rilassarmi me lo faccio


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ma infatti scherzavo....non so se avrò paura, certo non avendo mai volato non posso sapere e una certa ansia me la sta provocando....nel dubbio un pochettino d'alcol per rilassarmi me lo faccio


Ma se poi soffri il mal d'aria e ti vomiti le ossa? Io al primo volo eviterei l'alcol


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> scoperti, porcolo!


Si, scusate...


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> la mia prima domanda è:
> 
> è vero che si può essere multati se colti sul fatto?


Confermo!


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma se poi soffri il mal d'aria e ti vomiti le ossa? Io al primo volo eviterei l'alcol


una canna? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





lo fai scattare tu?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Confermo!


e quanto? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma se non concili subito ti buttano giù?


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ragazzi voi non lo sapete, ma nemmeno 5 minuti fa ho saputo che le informazioni di air mi potrebbero essermi molto utili a breve.....
> air se ti presento un'amica e ti paga lei, posso fare anche io una domanda?:
> ma con una crisi di panico in alta quota, ci si riesce?


..se con una crisi di panico riesci anche ad essere sessualmente operativo, sei un grande. O è una grande la fanciulla. E' un po' come chiedere se una persona che sta avendo una colica renale riesce a trombare...


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> intanto si è dileguato ... altra strategia di seduzione??
> 
> p.s. dove ve ne andate in aereo a san valentino?


...si è dileguata Alice 7 mega! Scusate, si è sconnessa.


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> una canna?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se vuoi io arriccio.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma seriamente io al primo volo prenderei solo una bella camomilla


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ..se con una crisi di panico riesci anche ad essere sessualmente operativo, sei un grande. O è una grande la fanciulla. E' un po' come chiedere se una persona che sta avendo una colica renale riesce a trombare...


a me è successo...ho anche fatto un lungo viaggio in macchina, guidando, con crisi d'ansia....riuscivo a controllarle....


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> e quanto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriamente parlando, il comandante può fare le veci di forze dell'ordine e di sacerdote.
Può sposare, dare l'estrema unzione, può prendere provvedimenti con chi non si attiene al regolamento etc.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi io *arriccio*..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...si dice "rollo"...


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> non lo so sarah...pare sia una sorpresa...e che sorpresa: la crisi d'ansia mi è già venuta adesso......mai avuto occasione di volare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


volare è stupendo ... c'è stato un periodo che volavo 3 volte a settimana. 2007 volato solo 4 volte  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi manca, ma recupererò con nuovo lavoro  

	
	
		
		
	


	













goditelo ... è bellissimo.


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Confermo!


cribbio! presumo che dipenda dalla compagnia, ma quanto in media?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi io arriccio..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la camomilla ha l'effetto rilassante per me come lo è per una jena( 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )   farsi passare l'appetito mangiando un colibrì.....


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> volare è stupendo ... c'è stato un periodo che volavo 3 volte a settimana. 2007 volato solo 4 volte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...diventerai assistente di volo, per caso? Se si, non mi cagare di striscio se mi troverai fuori dai terminal a fumare...tira diritto...non voglio altre beghe sentimentali...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> la camomilla ha l'effetto rilassante per me come lo è per una jena(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex, stringi la mano della tua compagna di viaggio... e niente più....


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...si dice "rollo"...


Si dice anche _arriccia_ in non mi ricordo quale dialetto... anzi _ chi arriccia appiccia_






Da universitaria l'ero di molto furba


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> cribbio! presumo che dipenda dalla compagnia, ma quanto in media?


io, da comandante faccio la segnalazione alle forze dell'ordine...provvederanno loro con le sanzioni...


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> la camomilla ha l'effetto rilassante per me come lo è per una jena(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma dai! l'aereo è molto più sicuro dell'automobile. e più divertente


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Seriamente parlando, il comandante può fare le veci di forze dell'ordine e di sacerdote.
> Può sposare, dare l'estrema unzione, può prendere provvedimenti con chi non si attiene al regolamento etc.


ok, ma si va da un minimo a un massimo di quanto?


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> io, da comandante faccio la segnalazione alle forze dell'ordine...provvederanno loro con le sanzioni...


beh ... allora occorre all'uopo un comandante amico, che chiuda un occhio ...


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...diventerai assistente di volo, per caso? Se si, non mi cagare di striscio se mi troverai fuori dai terminal a fumare...tira diritto...non voglio altre beghe sentimentali...


invece ti abbraccerò stretto stretto, apponendo le mie tette taglia IV sul tuo viso


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> io, da comandante faccio la segnalazione alle forze dell'ordine...provvederanno loro con le sanzioni...


Senti vedi di non avere la divisa in aeroporto... non e' abbastanza alla moda per i miei gusti...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Intanto mi sto bevendo dell'ottimo limoncello... insieme a cioccolatini all'arancia....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ma dai! l'aereo è molto più sicuro dell'automobile. e più divertente


si, ma non è che ho paura..lo so che statisticamente è più probabile che muoia cadendomi un pezzo d'asteroide sulla capoccia....è una cosa nuova....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> si, ma non è che ho paura..lo so che statisticamente è più probabile che muoia cadendomi un pezzo d'asteroide sulla capoccia....è una cosa nuova....


Ma che c'entra.... si potrebbe pure rompere l'asteroide....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra.... si potrebbe pure rompere l'asteroide....

























in effetti...ma a che ti rifersci...alle presunta corna o alla capoccia steel?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Intanto mi sto bevendo dell'ottimo limoncello... insieme a cioccolatini all'arancia....


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm vedo se è rimasto un pò di quello fatto da mammà e dei gianduiotti....m'hai fatto veni' 'na voglia tesò......


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm vedo se è rimasto un pò di quello fatto da mammà e dei gianduiotti....m'hai fatto veni' 'na voglia tesò......


io per premiarmi un lussurioso yogurt al cocco


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex, alla capoccia ovviamente!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Buoni i gianduiotti!!!!!

E il limoncello della mia mamma è spettacolare... 







PS: Volete favorire?


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> invece ti abbraccerò stretto stretto, apponendo le mie tette taglia IV sul tuo viso


air ... svenisti?


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

*...e se ci facessimo...*










  ...prestare la navicella dall'amica di mr.perfect?


----------



## Lettrice (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex, alla capoccia ovviamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma si dai ... chissa che spettaccolo con i miei antibiotici...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...prestare la navicella dall'amica di mr.perfect?


E chi è quest'amica?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> io per premiarmi un lussurioso yogurt al cocco


ma nun te pare d'esagerà? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















intanto il limoncello e i gianduiotti ci sono....


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> air ... svenisti?


..io? ...venissi...


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ..io? ...venissi...


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ..io? ...venissi...


porcolo


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ma nun te pare d'esagerà?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

143 kilocalorie (e ti passa la paura)!


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E chi è quest'amica?


 
...tu non lo hai visto il vecchio avatar di perfect?


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Alex, alla capoccia ovviamente!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche quello della mia...credo sia 45-50° alcolici....


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...tu non lo hai visto il vecchio avatar di perfect?


No...


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> 143 kilocalorie (e ti passa la paura)!


ahò...ma non è che te devi sfilzà perchè il nuovo lavoro è la cubista?


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> anche quello della mia...credo sia 45-50° alcolici....


Però che goduria....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma si dai ... chissa che spettaccolo con i miei antibiotici...


meglio del pejote...a mia insaputa ovviamente............


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ahò...ma non è che te devi sfilzà perchè il nuovo lavoro è la cubista?


 










p.s. ero ingrassata per via dello smettimento, ricordi? cmq adesso sono rientrata nella mia 42 sotto ... 44 sopra


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Però che goduria....


già....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> meglio del pejote...a mia insaputa ovviamente............


 
pejote? qua mi parte la rimembranza ... mk mi può capire ...


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> p.s. ero ingrassata per via dello smettimento, ricordi? cmq adesso sono rientrata nella mia 42 sotto ... 44 sopra


ma la 44 sopra è magnum?


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ma la 44 sopra è magnum?


 
magnum bianco alle mandorle, sì


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> pejote? qua mi parte la rimembranza ... mk mi può capire ...
















okm chiederò...stasera è uscita senza di me....


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> magnum bianco alle mandorle, sì


ohmadonninabelladell'incoronatadibari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> ohmadonninabelladell'incoronatadibari!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aleee.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> okm chiederò...stasera è uscita senza di me....


 
brava femminazza!


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Aleee.....


che c'è? mica stavo bestemmiando...alla Banfi lo dicevo.....in effetti sarebbe dellincoronetadiberi...


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> che c'è? mica stavo bestemmiando...alla Banfi lo dicevo.....in effetti sarebbe dellincoronetadiberi...


basta basta basta non sopporto più questo idioma  

	
	
		
		
	


	












  scusa giusi


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> che c'è? mica stavo bestemmiando...alla Banfi lo dicevo.....in effetti sarebbe dellincoronetadiberi...


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> brava femminazza!


si, ma solo perchè io ho meeting familare con la sorellazza.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> si, ma solo perchè io ho meeting familare con la sorellazza.....


sei geloso, nananananana


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> basta basta basta non sopporto più questo idioma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


però hai presente la scena quasi iniziale di "vieni avanti cretino" dove banfi esce dal carcere e  incontra il prete che dice di conoscerlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















non ci credo che non ti fa ridere.....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> però hai presente la scena quasi iniziale di "vieni avanti cretino" dove banfi esce dal carcere e incontra il prete che dice di conoscerlo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non ce l'ho presente


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> sei geloso, nananananana


 non è vero, non è vero, non è vero...................bleah


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> non è vero, non è vero, non è vero...................bleah


sei cottissimo ... che bello!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> sei cottissimo ... che bello!





























Ma non c'è nulla in tv stasera?

Air dove sei?


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

capitan honey ... capitan honey ... passo e chiudo ...


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> sei cottissimo ... che bello!


questo è vero invece...


----------



## Old Alex70 (6 Febbraio 2008)

è arrivata la sorella, devo andare.....è stato bello parlare anche stasera parlare con voi...
ciao giusy, ciao sara.....
'notte a tutti....


----------



## Old SarahM. (6 Febbraio 2008)

Alex70 ha detto:


> è arrivata la sorella, devo andare.....è stato bello parlare anche stasera parlare con voi...
> ciao giusy, ciao sara.....
> 'notte a tutti....


ciao caro!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Ciao Alex!!!

Vado anch'io...

Forse torno dopo per la buonanotte!


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Febbraio 2008)

Per sicurezza ve la auguro ora...

Buonanotte!


----------



## Old Airforever (7 Febbraio 2008)

News > Magazine 
Tecnologia 
 Notizia del 7 febbraio 2008 - 12:40Sexy hostess, porno o spot?*Nuova provocazione sul video della hostess che si spoglia: era un porno. Ma la verità è un'altra*  
di *Daniele Passanante

*Il viral marketing tira brutti scherzi e si prende gioco dei giornalisti. Il video della hostess che si spoglia in cabina di pilotaggio ha fatto il giro della rete. Da ieri un nuovo video pubblicato da *Tuttoscemo.com* si propone di annunciare la verità sulla sexy hostess e svela che si tratta di un film porno dal titolo "Sex on a plane". Niente di più falso, *questo film porno non esiste*. Siti di informazione come il *Tgcom* si sono scusati con i lettori per non avere controllato le fonti rispetto alla sexy-hostess, dando per certa la tesi del film hard. Anche il quotidiano *La Stampa* a pagina 24 del numero di oggi pubblica un pezzo in cui si afferma che "il video choc apparso su Youtube è il trailer di un film porno". Persino i colleghi di *Tiscali.it*, nonostante la propria esperienza di giornalisti nati su internet, ci sono cascati. 

Ma il video di *Tuttoscemo.com* è una bufala creata ad arte per dimostrare come i giornali nella maggior parte dei casi, quando c'è di mezzo internet, non verifichino adeguatamente le fonti. Ce l'ha confermato *Roberto*, il webmaster di *Tuttoscemo.com *al quale è venuta questa idea. L'abbiamo intervistato seguendo *gli indizi *da lui lasciati in rete. 

*Roberto, il video che hai fatto tu è un altro esempio di viral marketing?
*Non lo chiamerei neanche viral, diciamo che è un fake del fake: il film "Sex on the plane" non esiste. Io già metto le mani avanti nel video e dico che questo è il fake più fake della storia, ma alla fine suggerisco di controllare le fonti.

*E invece i giornali hanno dato per buona la tesi del film porno...*
Sì, ma per fare in modo che verificassero le fonti, io ho dato le indicazioni, se qualcuno voleva davvero verificare aveva gli elementi per farlo. 

*Quindi sei stato tu a creare la copertina del film "Sex on a plane" che compare nel tuo video?
*Sì - continua Roberto, webmaster di *Tuttoscemo.com* - e ho anche creato un finto inizio del film con tanto di finti titoli di testa e nomi degli attori. L'avevo messo in rete ma poi l'ho tolto perché non mi piaceva. Nel frattempo quelli di Virgilio però l'hanno citato e inserito su *Dailymotion.com*.

*Ma alla fine qual era il tuo obiettivo?
*Avevo due obiettivi: denunciare che i giornali non cercano le fonti vere e ovviamente portare traffico sul mio sito.

*Qual è la tua verità sulla sexy-hostess?
*Io non so da dove viene il video, ti dico quello che ho scoperto. Il video è in giro dal 20 di gennaio, su _Youporn _è stato caricato prima del _Sun_. In rete ci sono i video marchiati Sun e dei video che non sono marchiati e arrivano dall'origine da cui è partito tutto che non sto a dirti che cos'è. Ti dico la verità, secondo me è *una questione di marketing*. È troppo spinto l'intimo, probabilmente si tratta di una azienda che produce lingerie, ma è una mia supposizione. 

Ad avvalorare la tesi di Roberto ci sono molti precedenti. Il video delle ragazze che in piazza Duomo a Milano *annusavano i passanti* era in realtà la pubblicità di un deodorante. Quello delle ragazze che facevano *lap dance nella metro* a Milano conteneva al suo interno il marchio di una nota casa di moda


----------



## Old SarahM. (7 Febbraio 2008)

tutto questo non mi sembra un buon motivo per posticipare la lezione n.2 di "sex in aereo" ... non credi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Airforever ha detto:


> News > Magazine
> Tecnologia
> Notizia del 7 febbraio 2008 - 12:40Sexy hostess, porno o spot?*Nuova provocazione sul video della hostess che si spoglia: era un porno. Ma la verità è un'altra*
> di *Daniele Passanante*
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> tutto questo non mi sembra un buon motivo per posticipare la lezione n.2 di "sex in aereo" ... non credi?


...vedi, anche se do nozioni di teoria, in verità sono un insegnante di pratica. Raggiungimi presso l'Aeroporto Intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa: proseguirò molto volentieri la lezione numero 2.
Air


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...vedi, anche se do nozioni di teoria, in verità sono un insegnante di pratica. Raggiungimi presso l'Aeroporto Intercontinentale di Milano Malpensa: proseguirò molto volentieri la lezione numero 2.
> Air


hei!! io metto in pratica solo col mo amore. mi dispiace per te  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ciao, porcolo


----------



## Old Airforever (8 Febbraio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> hei!! io metto in pratica solo col mo amore. mi dispiace per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 ...io non sono geloso


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io non sono geloso


Ma come devo fare con te????  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E vogliamo parlare della firma che ti sei messo????


----------



## Old SarahM. (8 Febbraio 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...io non sono geloso


non sei geloso?? ma allora non mi ami


----------

